# Product Review – Nikon D810 vs Canon Mark III



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 9, 2014)

http://theslantedlens.com/2014/review-nikon-d810-canon-mark-iii/

the "test" kind of sucks.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 9, 2014)

If the test "sucks" in your words, why post a link to it? 

I wonder what a Canon Mark III is?


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If the test "sucks" in your words, why post a link to it?



You are free to wonder why i do so.

Everyone can build his own opinion.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 9, 2014)

I wonder, if there is any particular reason why in this "test" the "daylight" background is itself a photo? 

Just because of this we should have serious doubts regarding the lighting used here, but who would do such a thing during serious testing? This "test" is just a joke, isn't it?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, a joke, and funny! Note how the Nikon kit makes Spencer's head swell.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If the test "sucks" in your words, why post a link to it?



It's what trolls do...


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 15, 2014)

Meh, another DR war...


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, if the dude in the video was a foot taller, he'd look like a clone of one of my photography instructors.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 15, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Wow, if the dude in the video was a foot taller, he'd look like a clone of one of my photography instructors.



If he was 10 times smarter he would be Einstein. ???


----------

